# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Winamp Gold 2011 v5.621.3173

## degrabber177

*Год выпуска:* 2011
*Версия:* 5.621.3173
*Платформа:* Windows all x86 & x64
*Системные требования:* Pentium 1000 Mz, 128 MB RAM, Sound, Windows XP
*Лекарство:* Shareware/Не требуется (пропатчен или вшито лекарство)
*Описание:* Сборка основана на Pro версии Winamp, заменены иконки, встроен ClassicPro, iZotope Ozone, Win7 Taskbar, Winamp Essentials, добавлены скины, визуализации и другое. 

*Версия Full:* 

В сборке сохранены все возможности Pro версии Winamp, заменены иконки, встроен ClassicPro, iZotope Ozone, Win7 Taskbar, Winamp Essentials, добавлены скины, визуализации и другое.
Подробнее:
- Встроен iZotope Ozone (преображает музыкальный звук, добавляет теплоту, глубокий басс и т.д., по дефолту отключён, включение "Параметры->DSP->iZotope Ozone", ключ уже вшит)
- Winamp Essentials Pack 5.62
- кодировщик Ogg Vorbis,
- декодер Nullsoft AC3,
- декодер Apple Lossless (alac),
- декодер WavPack,
- декодер Nullsoft Flash (поддержка дополнительных кодеков FLV),
- Waveform Wrapper (оболочка поддержки воспроизведения WAV-файлов (RIFF) с внедренными MP3/AUD-файлами),
- редактирование окна параметров,
- добавлена команда "Добавить в список и воспроизвести" в контекстное меню библиотеки,
- автоматическое воспроизведение и продолжение воспроизведения с места закрытия и др.,
- разделены классические и современные обложки на соответствующие подменю в меню "Обложки",
- отмена изменений в списке воспроизведения,
- Модуль "Найти файл на диске" - открывает выделенный файл в проводнике Windows,
- добавлена боковая панель как в Winamp3 в список воспроизведения у обложки Modern,
- Win7 Taskbar - управление с таскбара в Windows 7 (v1.14 beta 6, руссифицировал на 99,
- ClassicPro - поддержка скинов Cpro (v 1.15),
- Добавлены новые визуализации и скины,
- Заменены иконки (Для лучшего сочетания с Windows 7),
- Настройки плеера и плагинов максимально оптимизированы, и настроены на максимальную совместимость и производительность, пользовательские настройки и качество звука нетронуто и оставлено по дефолту.
- Установка проходит в несколько кликов,
- Таблетка вшита 

*Удалено:*
- Устаревшие выводы
- Студия обработки сигнала (бесполезные спецэффекты)
- Каталог подкастов
- Winamp Orgler 

*Версия Lite:* 

- Встроен iZotope Ozone (преображает музыкальный звук, добавляет теплоту, глубокий басс и т.д., по дефолту отключён, включение "Параметры->DSP->iZotope Ozone", ключ уже вшит)
- Winamp Essentials Pack 5.62
- кодировщик Ogg Vorbis,
- декодер Nullsoft AC3,
- декодер Apple Lossless (alac),
- декодер WavPack,
- Waveform Wrapper (оболочка поддержки воспроизведения WAV-файлов (RIFF) с внедренными MP3/AUD-файлами),
- редактирование окна параметров,
- добавлена команда "Добавить в список и воспроизвести" в контекстное меню библиотеки,
- автоматическое воспроизведение и продолжение воспроизведения с места закрытия и др.,
- разделены классические и современные обложки на соответствующие подменю в меню "Обложки",
- отмена изменений в списке воспроизведения,
- Модуль "Найти файл на диске" - открывает выделенный файл в проводнике Windows,
- добавлена боковая панель как в Winamp3 в список воспроизведения у обложки Modern,
- Win7 Taskbar - управление с таскбара в Windows 7 (v1.14 beta 6, руссифицировал на 99,
- ClassicPro - поддержка скинов Cpro (v 1.15),
- Добавлены новые визуализации и скины,
- Заменены иконки (Для лучшего сочетания с Windows 7),
- Настройки плеера и плагинов максимально оптимизированы, и настроены на максимальную совместимость и производительность, пользовательские настройки и качество звука нетронуто и оставлено по дефолту.
- Установка проходит в несколько кликов,
- Таблетка вшита 

*Удалено:*
- Устаревшие выводы
- Студия обработки сигнала (бесполезные спецэффекты)
- Каталог подкастов
- Winamp Orgler
- Средство записи компакт дисков
- Воспроизведение видео
- Запись дисков
- Портативные плееры
- Импорт и экспорт iTunes
- Интерактивные службы
- и другое по мелочи
*Доп. информация:* * Внимание!!! Во избежание проблем удалите предыдущую версию Winamp перед установкой этой, т.к. могут возникнуть проблемы с работой плеера!
* Для тех у кого при запуске выбивает ошибка "Не найден dwmapi.dll", нужно запустить "Fix dwmapi.dll for WinXP.cmd",либо самостоятельно удалить файл "gen_win7shell.dll" из "C: Program FilesWinampPlugins"!



*Скачать:*
http://depositfiles.com/files/hxk4r93ho
http://www.fileserve.com/file/UMmMVc7
http://letitbit.net/download/03554.0..._gold.zip.html

----------


## Алексей 163

вот последний на сегодня винамп  http://letitbit.net/download/05047.0...ru-ru.exe.html

----------

